# Bad Experiences With Car Warranty



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok this is re car manufacturers trying to wriggle out of warranty work or thinks they have said when you tell them something is not right.

The most common I have heard is its within the manufactures tolerances.
Its a characteristic of the car 
Its the way you are driving it causing the clutch squeal? ( then for the regional manufacture's Engineer drive the car and it squeal que my comment, maybe you cant drive properly either:lol
Wrong bumper and exhaust fitted at car factory, to be told they don't all get the same rear bumper:doublesho , oh yes they do just lets you see what a waste of time a PDI is apart from removing suspension stops, oh and them sometimes forget to remove them as well on a car I test drove.
They all do that, then I try one that is outside the dealership to find it don't do it.

Pug service team to mechanic I overheard re our car seat problems slipping back and dangerous , just grease it up as warranty out soon, don't fit the new mechanism. 


The best is always we are not aware of this ever happening in the past you are the first, not know I know 2 others that have been to the dealers with same problem and have a link with thread with hundreds the same.
I was Impressed with Mini calling us about offer about pre warranty expiry inspection, good way for dealer to get some work, we ended up with new battery and suspension parts and some more all covered with warranty.

You can check on line if your car has any recalls as well and can be done out of warranty in many circumstances if it effects safety.


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

I have currently got a case with the motoring Ombudsman for my previous car....with a manufacturer making excuses for not honoring the warranty. Fortunately the ombudsman said I have a case and are currently working on it. In the mean time I had to buy a new car.....now wating for the outcome of the ombudsman investigation!


----------



## Compo (Jul 22, 2010)

Condensation leading to a small water pool in rear led lights.

Normal apparently according to Seat, then they chase you for servicing work and wonder why you decline.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Compo said:


> Condensation leading to a small water pool in rear led lights.
> 
> Normal apparently according to Seat, then they chase you for servicing work and wonder why you decline.


Condensated fog lights , the answer I got was just run with them on solves the problem:lol:


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

clutch slipping on a 1.5yr old insignia with 13K on the clock. Answer from local Vauxhall garage was its only covered for 1 year.


90% of the cars on the forecourt were just over 1yr old and in theory any clutch that slips wouldn't be covered. I just PXd it to another Vauxhall dealer for a new style one.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I had to pony up £1400 for the new timing chain and associated gubbins on my RCZ, because the dealer "hadn't dealt with that warranty company before"

I got half back from the warranty company but still, it was £1400 or no car.
Lucky I'm not skint or I'd have had a long walk home.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Andy1972 said:


> clutch slipping on a 1.5yr old insignia with 13K on the clock. Answer from local Vauxhall garage was its only covered for 1 year.
> 
> 90% of the cars on the forecourt were just over 1yr old and in theory any clutch that slips wouldn't be covered. I just PXd it to another Vauxhall dealer for a new style one.


That would have been enough for me to leave the brand I'm afraid.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

PugIain said:


> I had to pony up £1400 for the new timing chain and associated gubbins on my RCZ, because the dealer "hadn't dealt with that warranty company before"
> 
> I got half back from the warranty company but still, it was £1400 or no car.
> Lucky I'm not skint or I'd have had a long walk home.


That's the norm surely? why should they sub you on the chance the warranty company pay out?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

sshooie said:


> That's the norm surely? why should they sub you on the chance the warranty company pay out?


I've never had to pay upfront for warranty work.
I did once have to pay for a new door handle to be sprayed. £60.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Unless they get pre authorisation and promise of payment I don't see why they would let you drive away. Even more so with a 3rd party they've never dealt with.

This is also probably a reflection on they're dealings with the warranty companies in general and their wriggling out of payment.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

sshooie said:


> Unless they get pre authorisation and promise of payment I don't see why they would let you drive away. Even more so with a 3rd party they've never dealt with.
> 
> This is also probably a reflection on they're dealings with the warranty companies in general and their wriggling out of payment.


Possibly, but would have been nice to have been told this before I didn't have a car for over a week and then been asked for all the money upfront.

I could have got it done for £700 locally. Not 40 miles away at a main Peugeot dealer.


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

Coolant issue on a Renault (doubt i need to explain)

Normal sir ( 2 dealer's ) one did however refill despite claiming that they were happy with the current level

It's not disappearing & the level varries

No known issues with coolant loss

They under filled from factory (2 dealer's again)

My personal favourite If you are not happy with my 
diagnosis feel free to take it somewhere else 

" I replied i see you in 6 months let's hope It's not on a AA flatbed & we see how you feel about your 
diagnosis again"

All this over a not un common issue with a leak on the water pump housing


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

daydotz said:


> Coolant issue on a Renault (doubt i need to explain)
> 
> Normal sir ( 2 dealer's ) one did however refill despite claiming that they were happy with the current level
> 
> ...


Some of these guys think we are all stupid and will just accept what they say, I bet most accept The BS


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

I just got my car back today. Rang up to say that the drivers side door seemed to freeze shut, during frosts, and was it a common issue, given it was quite new (15k miles 3yrs). They said they would rather me bring it in and have a look at it. So 24hrs later and I get a report that it needs a new lock or something. £350 in parts. Covered by warrenty.

The next day they say that the warrenty want to come out to check it out, see if it actually needs doing. That's 7 days wait.
I wait the 7 days, and they say it doesn't need doing, apparently didn't stick during the frost when they got there. (I did tell them it was intimittant).
It came out that the techs who looked at the car couldn't actually find anthing wrong, tested all the electronics etc. But just advised they replace the lock servo, just incase. 
So £350 in repairs, just because maybe that would potentially fix the problem that they couldn't even see. Heck, its not their money. No wonder the warrenty guys wanted to see it for themselves.
Final words off the service guys: "hopefully it gets worse for you, so you can actually show us it". French electronics at its finest...


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Compo said:


> Condensation leading to a small water pool in rear led lights.
> 
> Normal apparently according to Seat, then they chase you for servicing work and wonder why you decline.


If thats a 2014 on Leon then loads of people had them replaced under warranty due to a factory issue causing them to crack on the outer edge over time.

Seat have been good to me warranty wise, amongst other things they stumped up for a new turbo when mine let go 1 year out of the warranty period.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Megane door pocket filling with water. Common problem I found online. Dealer said they'd never seen it before and the liquid in the pocket was pink, smelled sweet so was a drink that had leaked and my fault.
That was after I had told the guy booking it in that the kids had left some sweets in there which is why the liquid in there was pinkish in colour. They hadn't read his notes on the sheet. Took another visit before they sorted the issue.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I have had the opposite at a Toyota dealership.

Secondhand car bought with the Toyota "used" warranty included.

The driver's door electric window packed up.

Went into the dealer who immediately checked that the window was securely closed and then said:

"When would you like to book it in sir? Parts and labour are covererd under the warranty. Would you like a free courtesy car for the day?"

It turned out that the mechanism had given up the ghost and was replaced.

Andy.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Twenty year ago bought a 106GTI, catalyst broke up one day out of warranty and Peugeot said it must be the way I drove it. 

Fixed it via an independant dealer and never bought another Peugeot since.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Audi gear issue on a 2 year old A4. Went for test drive with Technician and immediately they said must be linkage so booked in for warranty work. 

Changed linkage and found selector fork damaged so replaced all the moving components under warranty and the gear knob for a new style one as they had scratched the leather. 

Good example of customer service


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Tricky Red said:


> Twenty year ago bought a 106GTI, catalyst broke up one day out of warranty and Peugeot said it must be the way I drove it.
> 
> Fixed it via an independant dealer and never bought another Peugeot since.


Interesting you say that I had a new Tdi 306 sport , that was the one I mentioned with wrong bumper and exhaust fitted at factory and seat runner problem I over heard them say do a botch fix, I had 2 other pugs before that but never looked at another.


----------



## Compo (Jul 22, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> If thats a 2014 on Leon then loads of people had them replaced under warranty due to a factory issue causing them to crack on the outer edge over time.
> 
> Seat have been good to me warranty wise, amongst other things they stumped up for a new turbo when mine let go 1 year out of the warranty period.


 There was no crack mate what so ever and i was aware of that issue before taking it in.

I took it to 2 dealers and both did nothing because there was no crack.

I removed the outer lights and one boot light and dried them out and applied a thin smear of silicon seal the whole way round the lense to housing joint.

No more problems, but obviously they should of delt with it as they clearly were not properly sealed in manufacture.

On other issues Seat have been fair but not on that one.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

As part of my regime of cleaning the car I always open up the petrol flap for a quick clean inside. One Saturday, on my wifes car I couldn't get it to open so went to the Audi Dealer (car is within 3 year warranty) for them to check out/book in. Reading online its a common issue. They asked if I had tried the emergency lever within the boot which I had. When the technician came to look at the car sods law the flap opened. 

As he could not see a fault he said he could not book it in. I said clearly this could be an intermittent problem and also the emergency lever doesn't work. "Sir you have emergency cover, if you have an issue again call Audi Assist and they will come and sort out the issue". My concern was the car running out of fuel and my wife and baby being stranded.

Anyway forward 2 weeks and the same happens again, call Audi Assist who send out the AA. He tries to level the flap gently no luck. Tries the emergency pull - no luck. He calls his manager to get the car booked in to Audi for the next morning and for a courtesy car to be ready for us. I call the dealer up the next day who have no record of this. Ended up having to book it in myself for the following week, no courtesy car was available so my dad have me a lift (20 mile round trip). Went to pick it up in the afternoon, new flap and solenoid installed. I asked if they fixed the emergency pull. The hand over girl said I'm sure they have, try it. Tried it and the pull lever comes off in my hand ! Car booked in again for a few days later as they have to order part in. 

Its literally like you need to stand next to a technician and read out to him and point what needs doing where, as the ipad they are using to diagnose only tells them about A&B and nothing about checking C.

A complaint letter went in and service manager accepted fault and said how can we put this right. I said could a discount be made on the next service. He offered it for free. Its a Major service so £ 400+ saved in the long run but not without grief!

I've also had a run in with the service manager at BMW after they charged me £1000 for replacing a broken swirl flap and unable to diagnose a DPF fault. Sir you need a new turbo and DPF. I had it cleaned by a BMW specialist and when I went back to BMW they said their systems don't allow them to do that and the independent couldn't warranty the DPF and Turbo would continue to work. It was fine for 5 years and a further 50000 miles later was still ticking over nicely. After a fight with them and the independant warranty company I got most of my money back.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Tricky Red said:


> Twenty year ago bought a 106GTI, catalyst broke up one day out of warranty and Peugeot said it must be the way I drove it.
> 
> Fixed it via an independent dealer and never bought another Peugeot since.


This is the bit I never understand about dealers/manufacturers.

I've previously posted about issues I had with a FIAT I bought from new and I'd never buy another however many awards/accolades/brilliant write ups and reports there are.

Are they not aware of the number of people that an unhappy customer will relate their story to and the effect that will have?

Particularly in this "new age" of social media and reviews at the stroke of a few keys?

Do they not care?

I wonder if there's much hand wringing and confused looking executives wondering what went wrong just before the company hits hard times or goes bust?

Or am I missing something here?

Andy.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

AndyN01 said:


> This is the bit I never understand about dealers/manufacturers.
> 
> I've previously posted about issues I had with a FIAT I bought from new and I'd never buy another however many awards/accolades/brilliant write ups and reports there are.
> 
> ...


You are missing nothing, one good customer experience they tell another one, one bad customer experience they tell ten.
These franchise dealers simply its targets and they may get so much goodwill allowance for out of warranty claims and also stay will try to keep the claims down as well under warranty using all the tricks of the motor trade.
Some just don't care even though you take things to higher levels and it all starts at the top, and if they are still making good profits many don't care unless manufacturer puts penalties on them for poor reviews IMHO.

I have also received some very good customer service from dealers as well so not all bad , I have had a few out of warranty claims honoured, I think its the lack of proper training on some fronts and if the manager does not care why should they attitude all to often now.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

On the flip side.

I bought a cheap Peugeot 406 from a Hyundai dealer in Grimsby, £2995. It came with a Lloyd's bank warranty, a bouquet of flowers and a thank you card from the salesman.

I had an issue with it about 5 months later and called them. The car is running lumpy, can I bring it in.
They said don't worry We'll sort it.

A couple of hours later a flat bed turned up with a small Hyundai of some description on it. They gave me that, loaded my 406 on and trundled off.

2 days later it comes back with my fixed 406 on it. I didn't have to go in and complain. They called me to explain the problem and they were waiting for a new Lambda sensor.

Once again, this was a sub £3000 car. Bought from a non Peugeot dealer.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

BMW. M sport trim all stained despite me never using dodgy car washes. 

‘They all do that. It’s the environment’

Well how about you make something that’s not going to have that. That’s like me saying the car is made of paper and it rained.

‘Sorry sir. Would you like us to replace them?’

No. See you soon, I mean never. 
—-

I’m really hoping someone can polish them up for me professionally but unlikely.

Reminds me I need to search on here for help with that!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

should_do_more said:


> BMW. M sport trim all stained despite me never using dodgy car washes.
> 
> 'They all do that. It's the environment'
> 
> ...


I had this on the e90 it was like a rainbow sometimes when you looked at it , I tried a few things but it always came back


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Never had any issues myself, probably down to never buying new cars... my new bikes have been fine.

My mate, 10 months into ownership of a brand new £15k motorbike was told by both the local BMW garage and BMW UK that it was not to be used in the rain, and that was the cause of his brembo brake calipers sticking and they would not entertain any warranty claim...

When he then came to replace the bike as a px, they then had the cheek to try and reduce his trade in as, and I quote..

"there is something wrong with the brakes we will have to sort"

He then purchased a KTM... or as we now call it triggers broom... it's had so many warranty claims, it must be a brand new bike... funnily enough, they have replaced the brembo brakes (same ones as on the BMW) no less than 3 times now... nothing is an issue to them.

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Never had any issues myself, probably down to never buying new cars... my new bikes have been fine.
> 
> My mate, 10 months into ownership of a brand new £15k motorbike was told by both the local BMW garage and BMW UK that it was not to be used in the rain, and that was the cause of his brembo brake calipers sticking and they would not entertain any warranty claim...
> 
> ...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Another good one I got was , we will give you a very goodwill offer due to your problems, we will extend your warranty a year, I know this costs the dealer money but if it had been sorted right in first place I would not have needed a warranty extension.


----------



## Matthew2761 (Dec 4, 2014)

When I had my Zetec S Fiesta, I had a number of issues with it that the dealerships were uninterested in fixing under warranty or tried to tell me "weren't covered by warranty"

Turbo packed in at 10,000 miles, took it to local dealer who were shocked to hear the turbo had gone on an EcoBoost engine, because they'd never heard of such a thing, they said it probably wouldn't be fixed under warranty. 2 weeks without a car and it finally came back with a new turbo under warranty

Paint started to come off front bumper, got it booked in through dealerships body shop to be fixed and then the body shop came back and said it wasn't covered under warranty, so another few weeks of fighting with them and it getting worse in that time, they finally caved and it got repainted under warranty. Paint started coming off again after it was repaired, at this point they should be replacing the bumper instead of repainting it and they refused to replace the bumper or repaint it again under warranty. Needless to say after 2 years of ownership and poor service from dealerships for warranty issues, it was very quickly gone and I wouldn't have another Ford now.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The complete and utter shambles of my A45 with a distorted roof. Arnold Shark and Mercedes weren't very helpful to put it mildly. 

I've never had an issue getting a BMW warranty claim approved, but John Clark very often made a mess of the repair leading to other work. 


Citroen were awful to deal with. Lots of warranty claims on that car and lead times for spare parts was just silly. I was left without a functioning handbrake for 10 weeks. 

I can remember Vauxhall getting a bit awkward over a broken spring. The car was booked in for big service and timing belt change that I had to wait weeks for due to them being busy. They weren't originally wanting to cover a broken spring as I had exceeded 60,000 miles by something like 200 miles. I pointed out the car was booked in weeks previously and should have arrived before the 60k warranty ended. Also being fussy over 200 miles was excessively pedantic. The car was 2.5 years old.

Pretty much all my warranty claims have been approved. It's the poor standards of the workmanship at the dealers that turns out to be the biggest issue.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Took my 5 year old, 64k, out of warranty, purchased from an independent motor supermarket Focus into a Ford dealer to get the dreaded coolant system checked out and got a phone call the next day to say I actually needed a whole new engine, but Ford will cover the whole thing, just pop in and sign the paperwork. They did have to wait a while for parts and I ended up having a few other things done that I could’ve got cheaper elsewhere, but basically a dealer that had never seen the car before put in several thousand £’s worth of work which would otherwise have meant me writing the car off. I know it’s a common issue and has been identified as a design fault but how many other manufacturers (of anything, let alone a car) would correct a product years after its warranty had expired. Fair play Ford, fair play!


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't know why you guys continue to hand these people your money. I loathe these places.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mcpx said:


> Took my 5 year old, 64k, out of warranty, purchased from an independent motor supermarket Focus into a Ford dealer to get the dreaded coolant system checked out and got a phone call the next day to say I actually needed a whole new engine, but Ford will cover the whole thing, just pop in and sign the paperwork. They did have to wait a while for parts and I ended up having a few other things done that I could've got cheaper elsewhere, but basically a dealer that had never seen the car before put in several thousand £'s worth of work which would otherwise have meant me writing the car off. I know it's a common issue and has been identified as a design fault but how many other manufacturers (of anything, let alone a car) would correct a product years after its warranty had expired. Fair play Ford, fair play!


That's great to hear, I think when the fault was there at time of purchase they have to do it under the law , but we all know some don't bother about breaking the law.


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

Audi A1 Audi Approved vehicle with Audi warranty. Jammed front drivers window . Not covered by warranty due to parking car near trees !! To which I replied " I don't recall in the launch advertising NOT to be parked anywhere near trees !! "


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

dhali said:


> Audi A1 Audi Approved vehicle with Audi warranty. Jammed front drivers window . Not covered by warranty due to parking car near trees !! To which I replied " I don't recall in the launch advertising NOT to be parked anywhere near trees !! "


What you do with that is, call in same dealer ask to speak to sales manager about buying an RS4 ask him if it would be ok to buy if you have trees near buy, await for answer then hit him with the ok so please can you tell your service manager it's fine
Similar worked for me, but if it was bad tree sap I could see that as problem being fair


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

kia has covered EVERY niggle i had with the car, right unto the 100K mark 

i even got a new steering wheel where it looked like someone previously had a ring on and worn the leather down quite a bit


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> kia has covered EVERY niggle i had with the car, right unto the 100K mark
> 
> i even got a new steering wheel where it looked like someone previously had a ring on and worn the leather down quite a bit


That's really positive to read.

They don't have an issue it's a taxi?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Kerr said:


> That's really positive to read.
> 
> They don't have an issue it's a taxi?


nope, bizarrely

if you register it from new, as a taxi, its limited to 100K miles, o 3 years, whichever comes first, if not, then its the usual warranty. i asked the dealer about that, and basically, it can be privately owned up to anything like say, 88K miles, then become a taxi, so in theory it wouldn't have had a rough life.

strange but true :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

dying to have a stinger, :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> nope, bizarrely
> 
> if you register it from new, as a taxi, its limited to 100K miles, o 3 years, whichever comes first, if not, then its the usual warranty. i asked the dealer about that, and basically, it can be privately owned up to anything like say, 88K miles, then become a taxi, so in theory it wouldn't have had a rough life.
> 
> strange but true :lol:


The 100k warranty is still impressive. The average driver won't hit 100k in 7 years.



bidderman1969 said:


> dying to have a stinger, :lol:


Probably better posting that in the gentleman's club. :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

d'ya think a Stinger would classify as an "executive car"?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I’ve had mixed experiences with dealerships:

Peugeot - absolutely awful. My 407 went through 3 clutches in less than 30,000 miles. I kept asking them to address the issue (likely the flywheel) but they kept sticking a clutch in. Then, when the last one went, the car was two months outside the 3 year warranty, and they wouldn’t cover it. They said it was my driving style, I pointed to the fact that I also had a Peugeot 406 at home with 140k, and on the original clutch. 

Volkswagen - genuinely the worst service I’ve ever received. My Passat was recalled to have new injectors fitted, along with a new injector loom. Got the car back, and it was shaking so violently, I genuinely thought the dashboard was going to fall out. I brought it back, a technician took it for a drive, came back and threw the keys at me and said that car was fine. Only when I caused a bit of a row, and a director became interested (I took him for a drive), did I get an apology and the car repaired. They had fitted incorrect injectors to my car. A VW dealer!

Renault - useless. Two bits of black trim on my Megane (small triangle in front of the wing mirror) started turning white, on both sides of the car, although an adjacent piece was perfect. Approached the dealer who immediately blamed the products I was using. I pointed out that I used the same product on the adjacent bits of trim, that I did on the fading bits. Renault also really badly scratched the door jambs of my car when replacing the seat runners, and refused to admit liability. Got a new headlamp fitted, which wasn’t actually connected to the electric adjuster, so was bouncing about every time I hit a bump. Brought that back the next morning, and the service manager tried to fix it with............. a soldering iron. Honestly. I kid you not. 

Seat - brilliant. Had a fuel pump and injector issue on my black Exeo. Absolutely no issue, and the dealer was actually very apologetic that I’d had such a serious issue. I’d happily buy another car from them (I did buy another Exeo).

BMW - brilliant. Just had my end of warranty check, and a number of small issues were found. Always ask if I want the car washed. Impressive service. 

Cheers 

Cooks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I bought a 1 year old vectra from vauxhall. It went into garage, on average, once every 2 weeks for work to be done. Usually the aircon (they replaced every part bit by bit except the bit that was leaking it seemed!)
Next car was an Audi. Not as bad, but just twice the price to fix.
I won't be buying another vauxhall or audi again.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Cookies said:


> I've had mixed experiences with dealerships:
> 
> Peugeot - absolutely awful. My 407 went through 3 clutches in less than 30,000 miles. I kept asking them to address the issue (likely the flywheel) but they kept sticking a clutch in. Then, when the last one went, the car was two months outside the 3 year warranty, and they wouldn't cover it. They said it was my driving style, I pointed to the fact that I also had a Peugeot 406 at home with 140k, and on the original clutch.
> 
> ...


Yes some good ones above , have to say BMW was very good with out of warranty claims I had in past.

I dread putting my car into garage for service never mind warranty work, I travel 150 miles to get my merc serviced as concerned with reports of poor service from some others closer.

Yes with trim or plastics the first thing you get is, what have you put on it, so predicable


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Opinions please, this thread seems apt.

We have an Audi Q3 which will be 3 years old next month so then out of warranty. Should I get a quote from Audi to extend it, or just save my money for a "in case" scenario.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Arvi said:


> Opinions please, this thread seems apt.
> 
> We have an Audi Q3 which will be 3 years old next month so then out of warranty. Should I get a quote from Audi to extend it, or just save my money for a "in case" scenario.


Depends on the price.

Some of the extended warranties are really good. Too good not to in many circumstances.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Depends on the price.
> 
> Some of the extended warranties are really good. Too good not to in many circumstances.


Have to agree and they will sometimes haggle on price of them as well, I think there are two good independent ones that you here on other sites I will have to have a search to see what two that was.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Ive currently got an issue with my 16 plate Octavia VRS... when turning lock to lock the steering makes a horrible crunching noise. From what Ive read on the forums its a top mount issue and I mentioned this to the technician when he took the car for a drive......

They had the car for two solid days and phoned me at the end of day one to say they were still investigating. When they said it was ready to collect they said it was "just a characteristic of the car and they all do it "


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

renton said:


> Ive currently got an issue with my 16 plate Octavia VRS... when turning lock to lock the steering makes a horrible crunching noise. From what Ive read on the forums its a top mount issue and I mentioned this to the technician when he took the car for a drive......
> 
> They had the car for two solid days and phoned me at the end of day one to say they were still investigating. When they said it was ready to collect they said it was "just a characteristic of the car and they all do it "


So what you do is book a test drive in the same car and when you come back with the salesman you ask him why this one does not have the crunching noise your one has, then ask for service manager to come for a drive with you both:lol:
Jokes aside that sums up the motor trade in many areas I'm afraid pan off


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Keep going to another dealer until you find a good one (unfortunate you have to resort to it). Most dealers can’t be bothered doing their job, but when you find a good one they’re like gold dust. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The average cost of an after market warranty to a dealer is around £50 plus vat for a 6 month warranty, it was around £90 for 12 months again plus vat, we would sell customers a 12 month warranty for £120 which pretty much meant the customer was covering the dealers cost.

The dealer would be liable for any claims within the first 30 days as the warranty company would deam the fault was there at the time of purchase.

I would only consider an AUC warranty, our Mini is starting to make some funny noises from the front suspension so i may consider extending it for 12 months, i can get things done cheap but when working with cars you usually find that if you ever need to find space for an urgent job you usually end up sacrificing your own car.


----------

